# wide tires for roubaix/ruby



## digibud (Oct 26, 2010)

Any experience with 26-27c tires on a small Ruby frame? 49cm frame I think. That's my wife's frame size and I'm trying to find some wider tire options. I've done a lot of searching. We have not taken delivery on our new bikes but I have been asked to find wider than normal tires to at least start out with since we come from mtn biking/ touring backgrounds and this is our first set of road bikes. I know tire numbers vary from make to make but I can't find any solid information regarding what might actually fit. The local lbs is ordering a set of wide puncture resistant Schwalbe's 28c but I'd like to also learn about other options. Ordering site-unseen becomes really problematic with no good way to know which larger tire might actually fit my 56 Roubaix or the wifes 49 Ruby. Any experience with wider tires on these bikes? We are hitting 60; not racing, Some flat resistance is good but doubt my wife will want Marathon Plus forever. A good 'training' type tire that rolls well with decent flat characteristics is what I'm looking for in 26-27. The lbs is great but it's a small market and not much is kept in stock so I'm trying to learn what might be out there. A lot of net searching has turned up very little direct comments on wider tires that would fit a Roubaix/Ruby. Don't know if her smaller size is meaningful. Thoughts?


----------



## anthonylokrn (Oct 7, 2010)

digibud said:


> Any experience with 26-27c tires on a small Ruby frame? 49cm frame I think. That's my wife's frame size and I'm trying to find some wider tire options. I've done a lot of searching. We have not taken delivery on our new bikes but I have been asked to find wider than normal tires to at least start out with since we come from mtn biking/ touring backgrounds and this is our first set of road bikes. I know tire numbers vary from make to make but I can't find any solid information regarding what might actually fit. The local lbs is ordering a set of wide puncture resistant Schwalbe's 28c but I'd like to also learn about other options. Ordering site-unseen becomes really problematic with no good way to know which larger tire might actually fit my 56 Roubaix or the wifes 49 Ruby. Any experience with wider tires on these bikes? We are hitting 60; not racing, Some flat resistance is good but doubt my wife will want Marathon Plus forever. A good 'training' type tire that rolls well with decent flat characteristics is what I'm looking for in 26-27. The lbs is great but it's a small market and not much is kept in stock so I'm trying to learn what might be out there. A lot of net searching has turned up very little direct comments on wider tires that would fit a Roubaix/Ruby. Don't know if her smaller size is meaningful. Thoughts?


Upon visual observation on my Roubaix and the girlfriends Ruby, it will but VERY close fit due to the tapered curvature in the chainstay. Looks like there is a total of ~8mm of extra room before the tire will touch the chainstay.

I'd say test out the equipped tires first (Specialized All Condition Elite) and go from there.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

digibud said:


> Any experience with 26-27c tires on a small Ruby frame? 49cm frame I think. That's my wife's frame size and I'm trying to find some wider tire options. I've done a lot of searching. We have not taken delivery on our new bikes but I have been asked to find wider than normal tires to at least start out with since we come from mtn biking/ touring backgrounds and this is our first set of road bikes. I know tire numbers vary from make to make but I can't find any solid information regarding what might actually fit. The local lbs is ordering a set of wide puncture resistant Schwalbe's 28c but I'd like to also learn about other options. Ordering site-unseen becomes really problematic with no good way to know which larger tire might actually fit my 56 Roubaix or the wifes 49 Ruby. Any experience with wider tires on these bikes? We are hitting 60; not racing, Some flat resistance is good but doubt my wife will want Marathon Plus forever. A good 'training' type tire that rolls well with decent flat characteristics is what I'm looking for in 26-27. The lbs is great but it's a small market and not much is kept in stock so I'm trying to learn what might be out there. A lot of net searching has turned up very little direct comments on wider tires that would fit a Roubaix/Ruby. Don't know if her smaller size is meaningful. Thoughts?


My specialized Secteur came with 700x25 All Condition Sport tires. Even with 25's the brakes needed to be adjusted to so the tires can clear... 

people do comment that 25 is a nice comfortable volume.

There are lots of tires to choose from that has good puncture resistance (Specialized Flak Jacket sucks).... there are the Specialized tires with Armadillo & Armadillo Elite technology, Bontrager has tires with HardCase technology, Continental Gatorskins are a popular choice...

My LBS (by the house) recommended the Bontrager Race All-Weather Hardcase... after about 100 miles, rolling resistance gets a lot better compared to new.

I also mountain bike also... that punishment is a different from the road.... the smaller higher frequency vibrations is what wears you down, which on the ruby... the zertz inserts serve that purpose to dampen out much of that vibrations


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Why would you/she think you need something wider because you're coming from mountain bikes? Different bikes, different surface, different riding... different tires.

Get her a set of 25s and get riding... you don't really need or want anything more than that.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

RJP's below was also my first thought. 

IMO a transition from mtb to road cycling is better implemented with a professional fitting & setup rather than a step-down approach to skinnier rubber. Actually I'd argue that even if a Ruby could fit a 28 it would be more difficult to manuver. 25mm is all the tire ever needed with the Ruby geo/ride characteristics [my wife rode a 2010 Ruby expert for a season but now on an Amira 54cm frame]. FWIW I'd let her experience the 23mm first...especially on a 49cm frame. Good luck/ride well:



RJP Diver said:


> Why would you/she think you need something wider because you're coming from mountain bikes? Different bikes, different surface, different riding... different tires.
> 
> Get her a set of 25s and get riding... you don't really need or want anything more than that.


----------



## digibud (Oct 26, 2010)

Jeez, you guys. It's always a bit humorous when people reply with some variation of "you're asking the wrong question" or some form of "here's an answer to what you didn't ask because you shouldn't do that". My wife is, on one level, quite fearful of skinny road bike tires. It's my desire to put on the widest, plushest tires I can find for at least the first few rides so the new bike is the softest, plushest ride she can get. She's not the one interested in a road bike. I am. But if I get one and she has none we will have less riding time together. She's excited on one level but quite fearful on another level. Good or bad that's how it is. The fitting is being done as well as possible. I just want the widest, softest, smoothest, least transition for at least the first few rides to provide her with as little shock as possible. That's all. If I throw away sell or give away a hundred dollars worth of tire after three uses that's fine if it means making it easier on her. We'll both most likely end up riding 25c in the long run but we'll see about that. I'm just looking for information on successful wide tires at the moment. That's all. The wider the tire she sees (relatively speaking) before she goes out on a test ride the more comfortable she'll be. She is much more capable than she realizes, with many thousands of miles of riding but her confidence level doesn't match her experience level. My call, my penny...just looking for advice on the single question of tire size. Thanks for your thoughts. The local lbs is, btw, doing a fine job but can't carry much variety and there isn't much info on the net on this small issue.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

digibud said:


> Jeez, you guys. It's always a bit humorous when people reply with some variation of "you're asking the wrong question" or some form of "here's an answer to what you didn't ask because you shouldn't do that".



As Truman once said "Sometimes the best way to give advice is to find out what the person wants to do... and advise them to do that."

:aureola:


----------



## Mauro Brazil (Aug 17, 2010)

*28mm, maybe 30mm*

I used on my ex-Tarmac and now on my Roubaix 56, Maxxis detonator 700x28.:thumbsup: 
On the way i have Michelin Jet Cross 700x30 that seens to work too ... give more time and i tell if fit or not...

Mauro


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

digibud said:


> Any experience with 26-27c tires on a small Ruby frame?


i put 28mm conti all seasons on my wife's 43cm 2011 ruby

i did change the stock brakes for the SRAM apex

correction: conti grand prix 4 season - and there is plenty of clearance

they give a a little plusher ride and are a little more confidence inspiring riding through the debris that so often is on the side of the road this time of year


----------



## Mauro Brazil (Aug 17, 2010)

Mauro Brazil said:


> I used on my ex-Tarmac and now on my Roubaix 56, Maxxis detonator 700x28.:thumbsup:
> On the way i have Michelin Jet Cross 700x30 that seens to work too ... give more time and i tell if fit or not...
> 
> Mauro


 I tested 2 tires: Michelin Jet Cross 700x30 and Specialized Nimbus armadillo 700x32.. Both work ok. Nimbus is a tith fit.

Mauro


----------



## sudsysul (Nov 19, 2010)

My 2011 Roubaix Pro Sram came with Specialized Pro II 23/25c tires. My friend put a set of calipers on the tire and it measured 28c! I could hardly get the wheel out to change a flat.


----------



## sudsysul (Nov 19, 2010)

My 2011 Roubaix Pro Sram came with Specialized Pro II 23/25c tires. My friend put a set of calipers on the tire and it measured 28c! I could hardly get the wheel out to change a flat.


----------

